# Mounten von Netzwerkordnern per fstab

## Child_of_Sun_24

Hi @all,

Musste gestern mein Sys neu aufsetzen da ich versehentlich die Partition gelöscht habe (ISt ein selten dämlicher fehler gewesen, gehe auch nicht näher darauf ein).

Jetzt habe ich mir über Nacht mein System wieder hochgezogen, läuft auch alles wunderbar nur kann ich beim booten keine Netzwerkordner per fstab mounten lassen, es kommt immer nur die meldung smb connection failed, wenn ich sie dann aber selber mounte (mount /verzeichniss [Da in der fstab schon enthalten]) gibt es keinerlei Probleme und es funktioniert einwandfrei. Hatte das ganze schon vorher immer genutzt und da gab es dieses Problem nicht.

Hoffe es kennt jemand eine lösung, ich bin am verzweifeln.

Danke,

CoS24

----------

## toskala

erstens, poste doch mal deine fstab

zweitens, ist smb support im kernel?

drittens, haste samba installiert? (ich meine man braucht das für dem smbmount)

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Samba 3.0.5 ist Installiert, wird im runlevel boot gestartet (Fehler tritt aber auch im Runlevel default auf), eine smb.conf habe ich nicht da ich sie vorher auch nicht brauchte, ist nur ein Client Rechner, und hier ist meine fstab :

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>          	<mountpoint>    <type>  	<opts>      		<dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1		/boot		ext2		noatime			1 1

/dev/hda6		/		reiserfs	noatime			1 1

/dev/hda7		none		swap		sw			0 0

/dev/hda5		/tausch		ntfs		noatime			1 1

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0	/mnt/dvd-rom	udf,iso9660	noauto,ro		0 0

/dev/fd0		/mnt/floppy	auto		noauto			0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1	/mnt/d-brenner	udf,iso9660	noauto			0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom2	/mnt/brenner	iso9660		noauto			0 0

//Stargate/xMule	/xMule		smbfs		user=***,password=***	0 0

//Stargate/tausch	/router		smbfs		user=***,password=***	0 0

///Stargate/Homepage	/web		smbfs		usr=***,password=***	0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none			/proc		proc		defaults		0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none			/dev/shm	tmpfs		defaults		0 0

Danke schonmal,

CoS24

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Und zu drittens, ja Kernel-Support ist integriert mit Codepage 850.

CoS24

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Sorry wenn ich mich etwas genervt anhöre, aber ich bin schon langsam am verzweifeln daran.

CoS_24

----------

## boris64

wie genau lautet denn deine fehlermeldung (copy&paste)?

"smb connection failed" kann so ziemlich alles ein.

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

falls es hilft:

probier

1) mount -t smbfs //IP/freigabe /mount/point

2) wenn das einen fehler liefert -> schau auf konsole 12! installier samba. ich konnte auch nicht mounten, bis ich samba installiert hab -> braucht nicht mal laufen...

hth,

ciao

----------

## schmutzfinger

vielleicht ein problem mit der auflösung des hostnamen. probier doch mal die ip in die fstab zu schreiben, oder stargate in /etc/hosts einzutragen. ich hab zwar schon oft über wins und nmb gelesen aber bis ins detail hab ich das nie verstanden. ich kann mir einfach vorstellen das die namensauflösung erst dann richtig klappt, wenn dein rechner wins server ist, also wenn dein samba server fertig gestartet ist. und vielleicht steht der in den runlevels hinter netmount. also wenn es mit angabe der ip klappt, dann kannst du entweder die ip in der fstab lassen oder den rechner in /etc/hosts eintragen, oder versuchen mittels 'need samba' eintrag im init script von netmount das problem zu lösen.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Nein, netmount ist hinter samba in default, samba ist in boot, aber das mit dem kleinschreiben und der ip werde ich gleich mal probieren, der Server ist übrigens immer gestartet und wie gesagt wenn ich eingeloggt bin dann kann ich die freigaben auch ganz normal mounten, unter anderem auch durch die in fstab vorhandenen einträge also mit mount /verzeichniss.

CoS_24

----------

## toskala

hmm, naja, wenn du beim mounten der dateisysteme in der fstab die netzwerkfreigaben via smb mounten willst, dann könnte ich mir höchstens vorstellen, dass du das zu früh machst und meintwegen der netzwerk-kram noch nicht gestartet wurde.

du könntets ja ein eigenes init-script schreiben, welches den kram dann mounted wenn netz usw. schon verfügbar ist.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Nein, kann es auch nicht sein, net.eth0 wird im runlevel boot gestartet, was aber sehr komisch ist ist das ./netmount restart im verzeichniss /etc/init.d ein positives ergebniss bringt, außerdem ist mir aufgefallen das die Standard Pfadangaben in der Datei 00basic im Verzeichniss /etc/env.d nicht auf den Pfad /usr/bin verweisen sondern auf /usr/local/bin, hatte mit so etwas schon probs bei vnc werde mal schauen ob es daran liegt (Ist erst seit der Installation des neuen baselayouts so ??? )

Achso, das mit der änderung des Namens in klein- und großbuchstaben und der angabe der IP haben keine Veränderungen gebracht, ist immer noch die selbe Problematik.

CoS_24

----------

## toskala

hmm, neues baselayout könnte natürlich irgendwas gemacht haben, das wurstelt ja genau da rum wo das problem auftritt.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Kann ich mittlerweile auch ausschließen, bin am Verzweifeln, er mounted es immer noch nicht und das mit den Pfadangaben hat auch nichts gebracht, eine smb.conf zu erstellen hat auch nichts gebracht ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter.

CoS_24

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Habe es hinbekommen, hatte doch etwas mit der Pfandangabe zu tun, habe netmount in die local.start datei gepackt und davor die Zeile export PATH=${PATH}:/usr/bin gesetzt und diehe da dort mounted er es (Ohne die Pfandangabe jedoch nicht).

Danke nochmal an alle für eure Hilfe.

CoS_24

----------

